# Neti Pots



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

One of my new year's resolutions was to make strides in getting my health back up to par and part of that includes getting my allergies/sinuses back under control. I am allergic to dust (I have to laugh when I type that because it sounds so ridiculous!) and I have constant drainage in my throat (ew) and my nose gets stuffy easily. I've tried a ton of OTC and prescription meds for it (including nose sprays), but nothing seems to help it permanently and I'd like to try something a little more homeopathic.

Anyone have success with neti pots? Think this might help my situation? I'd love to hear feedback on this or any other home remedies that might help.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

I'm allergic to everything...dogs, cats, horses, hay, dust, grass, some trees, mold, etc...which gets tricky because we live on a small hobby farm. I use the Neti Pot and/or saline sprays when my allergies get really ugly (spring and late fall). I would say it helps in the short term, but isn't a cure all. But, it is helpful is preventing a stuffy nose from morphing into a sinus infection.


----------



## I DClaire (Jul 31, 2011)

My brother is 53, 6' 4" tall, looks like Tom Selleck's twin brother and uses a neti pot every day of his life! My dad had one brother and two sisters. The two sisters, all their children, and most of their grandchildren have had asthma and horrible allergy/sinus problems but my brother was the only one in my immediate family to be effected and his cross to bear is being allergic to just about everything AND, like joplin1975, he lives "out in the country", on several acres of pasture land with every grass and weed known to modern man plus very old trees, a couple of outbuildings and a 100+ year old house!

George's allergies were diagnosed when he was a small child. Practically overnight our house was stripped of all carpeting, rugs, drapes, all throw pillows and stuffed toys, etc., and it barely made a dent in the level of his suffering. My mother had to launder his bedding practically daily, vacuum, mop, etc. Looking back, I don't know how she did it!

I guess George somehow discovered his neti pot at least 10 years ago, maybe more. It has literally changed his life - he has no allergy symptoms, no shots, no drugs, etc., in spite of regularly mowing huge fields of grass. We tease him about his neti pot but the fact is that used regularly and properly, it can make a difference for some people.

One word of caution though. A few people have died because they did not use safe, pure water - they contracted bacterial infections in their sinuses that migrated to their brains.

You wouldn't want to ask my brother what he thought about neti pots! You'd probably be listening to him rave on for hours! :anim_63:


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

I DClaire said:


> One word of caution though. A few people have died because they did not use safe, pure water - they contracted bacterial infections in their sinuses that migrated to their brains.


I have read these horror stories. I believe this can be avoided by boiling the water before using it. (But of course, do some research...don't take my word for it.)


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

I've used a netti pot for 2 years now - almost daily.

My allergies were just identified to me - severe dust and dog. I used to be allergies to all outside and mold so I am actually pleased it's only 2 things.

Netti pot in combination with Astepro (nasal spray antihistamine) as well as more frequent sheet washing in hot water, having hubby vacuum and dust seems to be having a larger impact than netti pot alone. Allegra or generic worked fantastic for me - so much so I had to cut the pill in 1/2 as I got so dried out. I like the Astepro much better and it takes away the raw feeling inside of my nose that the Allegra did not.

I still have a ton of drainage some days but just had a headcold and escaped without a sinus infection


----------



## I DClaire (Jul 31, 2011)

Have y'all ever tried Singulair? I was prescribed the medication for something like stuffy sinuses. I think I was told it was originally an asthma drug but had been found to be good for allergies with few side effects. Lord knows I'm the poster child for side effects of drugs but Singulair worked very well.

It was ridiculously expensive when I used it but the pharmacist recently told me a generic has just come on the market.


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

Whoa, brain infections?!? That freaks me out a little. Of course, this could also be because I got a postcard in the mail last week that said the water treatment plant that supplies water to our neighborhood went offline for 4 hours one day last month and the water was not cleaned properly during that time.  Ew.

I'm allergic to dust and pretty much every tree in my yard, so I can't really get away from the things that cause my stuffy nose and drainage.


----------



## sjmjuly (Mar 23, 2012)

I have used my Neti Pot alot. But I also bought a gallon jug of distilled water to use. NEVER USE TAP WATER!


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

I have well water and boil it and let it cool before I use it in the netti pot.

I used Singular free sample my doctor gave me and did not notice any difference.


----------



## HazelEyedHussy (Jan 20, 2013)

Hello! I've heard a lot of good things about Neti Pots, AND have used it sometimes (feels good), but I also read somewhere (don't remember where) that daily use actually ISN'T helpful. Once a week or so is better. If I were you, I'd research it a bit before using it daily or very regularly. Anywho, have you seen a good ENT? A specialist? I've had post nasal drip for about 2 years now, am constantly stuffy, and my entire nostril (whichever side I lay on) gets clogged when I sleep. SUCKS! I had an allergy test and I'm allergic to.. wait for it.. NOTHING. So, after further examination, we figured out that it must be my slightly deviated septum in combination with my enlarged turbinates (google it). It sucks, and no amount of nasal sprays help me. Maybe Neti would be better than nothing. He said surgery is pretty much my only option, and I'm not going that route so.. :|


----------

